# Nice courage test



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORhyQU9y2M8


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, they should wash out the handler. I see he refuses to hop over the fire after the first couple times... LOL


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I get the feeling this is not really training to run through fire for a bite. But more or less a handler doing something retarded in order to feel good.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm a newbie here, and have posted one video that got its fair share of analysis. LOL

At risk of getting yelled at, here goes.

I am sorry but I don't really see what the "courage test" is here. 
Hopefully this is not called a courage test based on anything the decoy is doing. 

I see a dog that is not afraid of the fire, which is good I suppose, but not much more than that. But what do I know ??? 

I would love to see the same video performed like an actual "courage test"

Makes ME want to buy a video camera.


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

I indeed forgot how high the knowledge level on this forum is... ](*,)


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

rené hendriks said:


> i indeed forgot how high the knowledge level on this forum is... ](*,)


 
lol


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

hes a good one he runs through fire very courageous


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

oooh ok...my apologies.. I stand corrected....


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

René Hendriks said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORhyQU9y2M8


 that has to be the dumbest shit I have ever seen, whats next pepper spray in the dogs face?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> I'm a newbie here, and have posted one video that got its fair share of analysis.


I want to see a new video of her when you get something new.


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

That i actually need to explain this... #-o

You are looking at a group of Dutch PSD handlers.
They are testing/exposing/training there dogs for new years eve.
By burning boxes of firecrackers they simulate the situation on the street that day.
What they want to see is if there dogs can take that pressure and still make the apprehension.

But i bet all those fine dogs from the poster(s) above already can do that as a pup...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> I want to see a new video of her when you get something new.


As previously stated, once I get a director, and video crew, and hire a TD and professional decoys, go out on a scripted shoot, have it professionally edited with input from a panel of no less than 12 professional decoys, I will post more video...lol

Rene' 
I was not aware of the firecrackers, thanks for the explanation of the set-up. 
When I saw "courage test", I immediately watched what the decoy was doing to test the dogs courage..my bad.....

The dog I have just attacked the nieghbors giant inflatable santa. oops (they're not too happy) that was video worthy...
Merry Christmas


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

René Hendriks said:


> That i actually need to explain this... #-o
> 
> You are looking at a group of Dutch PSD handlers.
> They are testing/exposing/training there dogs for new years eve.
> ...


Rene, thanks for posting it. Some might think it's below their experience level but don't worry about them. It could well mean that their experience level isn't high enough to understand the importance of such an exercise. You showed handlers training, preparing for an eventuality, not a show. Good video. I enjoyed it.

DFrost


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

René Hendriks said:


> That i actually need to explain this... #-o
> 
> You are looking at a group of Dutch PSD handlers.
> They are testing/exposing/training there dogs for new years eve.
> ...


I think you need to make it look more like this before some people will be able to appreciate it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nO46WG3vGNE


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> The dog I have just attacked the nieghbors giant inflatable santa. oops (they're not too happy) that was video worthy...
> Merry Christmas


Oh boy and they ain't cheep  They got teh red duct-tape


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

René Hendriks said:


> That i actually need to explain this... #-o
> 
> You are looking at a group of Dutch PSD handlers.
> They are testing/exposing/training there dogs for new years eve.
> ...


 
oh, I saw a dog running through a real fire to get a bite. I guess as a trainer I would worry the training would have the exact opposite effect I wished to create. Seeing fire gets really hot, and hurts. Kind of like shooting a dog, just make sure it will keep biting if it gets shot.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

René Hendriks said:


> That i actually need to explain this... #-o
> 
> You are looking at a group of Dutch PSD handlers.
> They are testing/exposing/training there dogs for new years eve.
> ...



Rene,

Thanks for the explanation I thought it was a promo
for Baden K9 LOL


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

Feel free to put a lock on the topic, this is going no where...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Oh boy and they ain't cheep  They got teh red duct-tape


Not sure what was going on...She saw it bobblin around and stopped and looked, I gave ther the "free", to go "check it out" I thought she was going to be freaked out by it for sure (maybe she was), but I was not expecting her to charge it and take a high bite. I thought she might investigate it, sniff it, nip at it, etc...not attack it. the thing was like 10 feet tall....lol

Who knows. lol it was FUNNY though...to me anyhow..

Joby


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I think you need to make it look more like this before some people will be able to appreciate it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nO46WG3vGNE


Ha, that shit is great, god that is retarted boring


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I didn't know there were firecrackers. Can't tell with the soundtrack. Makes more sense why that particular exercise is done. Still, a dog whose drives override his sense of self preservation doesn't seem that extraordinary to me - it is the goal of breeding and training them to be that way, isn't it? Jumping through fire, in the cold snow, in winter, is really not all that dangerous. If you are fast you don't feel the heat much.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

René Hendriks said:


> I indeed forgot how high the knowledge level on this forum is... ](*,)


Hé René, its more an attitude-problem. If they were more openminded, maybe they could learn something or at least be interested in why some things are done. But then you know, they know it all in "the new world"....... :roll:
Thats why the amount of dogs imported from those stupid Europeans is that high....:evil:

Bah, I hate that typical "big-ego-attitude".:twisted: 
Its good to know what you can,but ist even beter to know what you don't....

When still the more than average KNPV-bloodlined dogs are killed over there.........:roll:

Dick


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It is a good thing that you are not here. I think you would go hoarse from all the screaming. It is way worse at the clubs. They know it all, but have never owned a dog before, or saw a video/seminar and there it is.

I had a good laugh at you and Rene's posts.


----------

